# Leyland 262



## equus park (May 21, 2018)

Am new to the tractor scene and have just purchased a Leyland 262 non syncro model. I have a Workshop Repair Manual but I don't have an operators manual. Does anyone have one or know where I may get one?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy equus park, welcome to the tractor forum.

Ebay has two operators manuals for a Leyland 262 on sale.


----------

